# "The Wall of Prayer"



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

This thread is a place of Prayer.  It's time to take back what the enemy has stolen.  We need to strengthen the Church and those who present it.   

We need to strengthen our families and loved ones.   We need to strengthen those in the spotlight who say they are Christians and yet are not presenting Jesus according to His Word.  

Please list anyone who comes to your heart and just pray as God leads.  Each of us will add our faith to your faith and to your prayers.

I will ask the Moderators to help us guard this thread.  This thread is for prayers ONLY.   Not criticism, venting, opposition or the like.   Our prayers are sacred and cherished by God.   Let Him rule this thread and let's see Him move in the miraculous and see loved ones, and former prodigals give Him glory.  

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:      :Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:​
*Holy Spirit have your way in here and in our hearts.   Fill this place with your very presence where God will have the glory, forever and ever, Amen.*


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

The Church...

Father, Our Church needs your Healing.    Your word says that Jesus is coming for a Church without spot or wrinkle.   Help us 'there'.   

In Jesus' Name,  Help us there.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Father you said that where ever two are three are gathered in your name that you are in the midst of them and so I stand in agreement with Shimmie as she dedicates this thread to you, we attempt to do nothing in our selves but through you  where our strength lies, it is our desire that you get all the glory....


You said the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much and to make our petitions known in prayer in every situation and this is the purpose of this thread that the lost will be saved the back slider will return, the bound will be loosed and set free, the blinded eyes will be opened, ears will be unstopped, the sick will be healed but most of all be pray that your will be done. 

We thank you and ask you to bless everyone who would come and we bind the pot stirrers, negativity, criticism, strife, world view and disharmony in the name of Jesus.

Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, sister for this thread....prayer touches the heart of the Father!

My brother...Lord, deliver him and help him overcome the things that are keeping him in a backslidden condition.  Keep him in your arms and reveal to him your majesty!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

The Children...

Father bless the children of this generation and those to come.  Protect them from the enemy's plan to deter them from the full knowledge and the love of you.

Your word says to train up a child in the way that they should go.   The only way for them to go is to come unto you.   

We lay them before you, those born, those unborn but yet to be.   We dedicate our children of this world unto you.  That they will know you and love you and give full heart and honour to Jesus as their Saviour and Lord...

Forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sister for this thread....prayer touches the heart of the Father!
> 
> My brother...Lord, deliver him and help him overcome the things that are keeping him in a backslidden condition.  Keep him in your arms and reveal to him your majesty!



Father, how I lay my heart before you for the brother of my sister for this makes him my brother too.    Bring him to his knees in full submission unto you and only you.    You know his weakness, yet in his weakness you are made strong and in your strength, he will submit his heart and rest.  Rest in your presence and never leave.    

In full love, we dedicate him to you and nothing and no one can take him away nor lead him astray.     Thank you Father for his life and heart, heal his body and heal his heart in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Adding Prayers For All the Brothers ...  Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Homosexuals:

Father we love them, yet no one loves them more than you do.  Not even those who 'support' their lifestyle; for that is love that binds them in the sin they are in and that's not true love.  

Father, heal the areas of their hearts and minds that have been hurt and bullied them into this lifestyle.   No one wants to hurt them.  For every word and for every thought that I've sown hurt into their lives, I ask that you use them instead to bring them to you and to deliver them from this painful sin.

It is obvious that humans do not have the answers, yet you do; for it is you who have made us all and you have the knowledge, the will, the power and the glory to heal and deliver.   

Father God, 'Do It'.   Deliver them with your loving kindness and saving power.  

Help us to Minister to those in your compassion, yet in your strength and your truth, for we must stand firm against the real enemy, who is satan, not them.   

Deliver these precious souls; even the hardest of heart, who fights the hardest, heal their hearts to surrender unto you and only you.

Don't let them find out too late...  Father God the power is in you and in you they will abide.    Draw them, heal them, rebuke the fear and the deceptions; let them know that there are no rejections in the love of you for them.   You simply want to rescue them from sin.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Father you said that where ever two are three are gathered in your name that you are in the midst of them and so I stand in agreement with Shimmie as she dedicates this thread to you, we attempt to do nothing in our selves but through you  where our strength lies, it is our desire that you get all the glory....
> 
> 
> You said the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much and to make our petitions known in prayer in every situation and this is the purpose of this thread that the lost will be saved the back slider will return, the bound will be loosed and set free, the blinded eyes will be opened, ears will be unstopped, the sick will be healed but most of all be pray that your will be done.
> ...



Amen and Amen...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Father I pray for those in leadership in my country and around the world who despite your many warnings by exposure continue to live in sin, I pray for those Pastors that misrepresent you and lead your sheep astray, I pray that they would repent and return to you fully.

Father raise up men and women who truly have a heart for your people and hunger and thirst after righteousness who will preach your word and will say the same as you in and out of season no matter the cost.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Father, how I lay my heart before you for the brother of my sister for this makes him my brother too.    Bring him to his knees in full submission unto you and only you.    You know his weakness, yet in his weakness you are made strong and in your strength, he will submit his heart and rest.  Rest in your presence and never leave.
> 
> In full love, we dedicate him to you and nothing and no one can take him away nor lead him astray.     Thank you Father for his life and heart, heal his body and heal his heart in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Adding Prayers For All the Brothers ...  Amen.   :Rose:


...thank you sis...thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Husbands and Wives:

For God created them male and female, created He them; and they are become 'One'.

For whom God have joined together, no man or no thing can put assunder. 

The man and the woman were naked and they were not ashamed.

And Adam said [unto his wife] 'You are bone of my bones and flesh of my flesh..."

Husbands, love your wives; wives respect your husbands...

The bed of the husband and wife is undefiled...

For this cause... Marriage is ordained of God; a man and his wife forever.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...thank you sis...thank you!



 

The road may be long and roughed, however, _He ain't heavy.... he's my brother._ we will 'carry' him. 

Carrying all brothers in prayer...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 21, 2011)

Father I stand in agreement with prayers that have gone forth. 

I ask and pray for those who are struggling in their walk with you. Praying that a revival will begin on the inside, that they will hunger and thirst for you, that they will cry out to you and that you will break the chains and lies of the enemy. 

Lord I pray that they will not be ashamed to turn to You and that they will remember that You love them and You are waiting. In Jesus Name.


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2011)

Young men with schizophrenia and other dis-eases of the mind:


Father, I come to you in the name of your Son Jesus, on behalf of the many young men in this country who are _seeking _peace in their minds. Father I ask that you open their brains -- to release the darkness that has a hold on their brains and overwhelms them, I pray for deliverance from the strongholds of their minds. Send ministering Angels to them to protect them from harm and danger, those who have the will to live and to do right. For we now that, without their willingness, You are not able to help them. They must be willing. Father, remember their families, who are praying without ceasing for these lost souls. Thank you Lord for these young men and their families. I pray that Your Will be done in their lives today. In Jesus' Name. Amein~


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2011)

That is such a powerful, seasoned prayer.. Bless the Children... AMEIN!




Shimmie said:


> The Children...
> 
> Father bless the children of this generation and those to come.  Protect them from the enemy's plan to deter them from the full knowledge and the love of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would like to pray for all the women who husbands are in ministry.

Lord, I bring before you today the Pastor's wives or any women who husband is in ministry. God comfort them and console because I can only imagine at times it may get lonely for them because of the responsibility you have called their husbands to. But God may you build them up to be supporters of their husband and understanding of their husbands calling. Let them be interceders for their husbands so God can use them to thier fullest capability.Lord allowing them to have the same mind with their husbands and holding their husbands hands up, as Aaron had to help hold Moses hand when they began to get heavy.Let it be so..in Jesus Name


*


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 21, 2011)

Prayer for a spirit of love...
Dear Father, 
I pray that you will help all of us on this forum who are related in Christ to cultivate a spirit of love. Please help us all to see each other through Your eyes. Please help us all to see each other the way You see us. I ask that You will purify our hearts so that whatever we put into the energy of this Christian forum is uplifting, encouraging, and most of all, that it honors Your holy name, Father. Father so many of us are in pain - whether mentally, spiritually or physically. Please give us the strength to deal with our issues by drawing closer to You and drawing close to others who are Your sons and daughters. We thank You for a forum where we can feel uplifted and where we can be in the presence of other sincere people who truly love You and want to talk about Your goodness, and power, and GRACE. We thank You for connecting us from all parts of the world on this forum in a spirit of love. Please let Your holy spirit continue to guide and direct us in a spirit of love. In Jesus name we pray, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Military Families

Oh Father, far too many of our families in this country and others have lost loved ones either by deployment or casualty in war.   

Please ... heal the hearts which have been torn and broken; restore your joy into their hearts and their lives.

Father, end the selfish reign and rule which has taken far too many lifes and placed them at stake along the frontlines of destruction.    

Please bless these families who are in need of understanding from our government and better treatment. 

I'm praying for less lives to none that will be taken.  The death toll has risen above it's border and it's time for it to halt; to cease fire, to lay down all arms. 

Let the children see their 'Daddie'.   Let the mothers see their sons; Let the wives see and embrace their husbands, let the women embrace the earth of peacful grounds. 

Enough...the war has done enough.   It's time to cease fire and bring our men and women home. 

In Jesus' Name, Father I thank you for hearing the prayers of all in Military and for setting the free.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Those suffering with a Suicide Spirit...

Lord, let them know how special and important they are to you. Give them a hope and allow them to feel the love you have for them. Let them know that its no depression or heartache you can't heal, but you knew them before they was even concieved in the womb. God touch their minds and heart and rebuke the enemy that they make gain strength. Lord draw them with your love and give them purpose for their lives. Amen


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 21, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Military Families
> 
> Oh Father, far too many of our families in this country and others have lost loved ones either by deployment or casualty in war.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this prayer. My family is a military family and my husband is deploying in the coming weeks.

And Lord bless and help the wives, children, and other family members who are dealing with fear and anxiety. Lord help my study buddy's daughter, who will not eat because she misses her daddy. Surround them with your peace and comfort. Help them to draw closer to you.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Thanks for this prayer. My family is a military family and my husband is deploying in the coming weeks.
> 
> And Lord bless and help the wives, children, and other family members who are dealing with fear and anxiety. Lord help my study buddy's daughter, who will not eat because she misses her daddy. Surround them with your peace and comfort. Help them to draw closer to you.



Oh Love... I didn't know you were a Military family.  I know the pain of this. and I admire you most dear; for this is a great sacrifice.  No one deserves appreciation as much as  you for giving so much and receiving so little in return.  

   For Hubbie and You:

_ "I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go, and I will bring you back to this land. I will not leave you until I have done what I have promised you."

Genesis 28:15 _


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Each of you... 

Thank you so much for all of these beautiful prayers.  The love of God is here and richly flowing.  

When a challenge or troubling thought tries to arise we're going to replace it with a prayer; which has far more power. 

Praise God...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Prayer for a spirit of love...
> Dear Father,
> 
> I pray that you will help all of us on this forum who are related in Christ to cultivate a spirit of love. Please help us all to see each other through Your eyes.
> ...



TraciChanel ....

Thank you.   Thank you very much for this prayer.

I 'yield'.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Those suffering with a Suicide Spirit...
> 
> Lord, let them know how special and important they are to you. Give them a hope and allow them to feel the love you have for them.
> 
> ...




Amen ... Oh so very much... Amen.   In Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

I found this in a Prayer Chapel. I know it will bless you and will bear healing in everyone who reads this.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.   

_Dedicated to My Little Sister Jynlnd13_

*Healing Prayer:  *

Heavenly Father,	

I call  on You right now In a special way. It is through Your power that I was created.! Every breath I  take, every morning I wake, and every moment of every hour, I live under Your power.

Father, I ask You now to touch me with that  same power: For if  You created  me from nothing, _You can certainly recreate me. _
Fill me with the  healing power of  *Your Spirit*. 

Cast out anything that  should not be in me. 

Mend what  is broken. 

Root out  any  unproductive •cells. 

Open any blocked arteries or veins and rebuild any damaged areas. 

Remove all inflammation  and cleanse any infection.

Let the  warmth  of Your healing love pass through my body to make new any  unhealthy  areas  so  that my body will function the way You created it to function.

And Father, restore me to full health in mind, body and spirit, so I may serve You the rest of my life.

I ask this through  Christ our Lord.

Amen.

Author: Father Larry J. Hess
St. Anthony of Padua Rectory


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 21, 2011)

..............................


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Thanks sweet sister Shimmie ! I thoroughly enjoyed reading/saying that prayer. God is soooo great! I just received wonderful news from my doctor! The chemotherapy is working and the nodules on my lungs are shrinking! Glory be to God!!. Praise his holy name! I AM healed by the stripes of my precious saviour Jesus Christ!



    Glory to God!   Tears of Overwhelming Joy    Oh' Praise the Name of Jesus!  

Precious Jynlnd I'm so happy...so, so happy for you.    

We need a Ballerina icon...   I'm doing Chassé 's and Ront de jambe 's and Holy Ghost back flips....:woohoo2:    I am so happy for you.

Heyyy    Heyyy    Heyyyyyy 

 

So much love to you and your family and friends.   I'm so happy for all of you.   

:woohoo2:


----------



## mrselle (Oct 22, 2011)

Lord, I thank you for this thread.  I feel your Spirit here.  I thank you for all you do, especially the things I take for granted.  Lord, help me to be a better mother to my children.  Show me what each one needs from me.  Show me how to deal with each one of them and show me how to divide my time so that each one gets one on one time with me each day.  Help me to do a better job of cleaning my home and making it clean, neat and orderly.  Show me how to organize and show me how to manage my time each day.  

Lord, I lift up my husband.  There is something greater that you want him to do.  I know that is tired and weary, but encourage him to not give up.

Lord, I lift up my father.  Heal his body from the crown of his to the soles of his feet.  Bless my mother with a clear mind and peaceful spirit.  

In Jesus name I pray...Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2011)

mrselle said:


> Lord, I thank you for this thread.  I feel your Spirit here.  I thank you for all you do, especially the things I take for granted.  Lord, help me to be a better mother to my children.  Show me what each one needs from me.  Show me how to deal with each one of them and show me how to divide my time so that each one gets one on one time with me each day.  Help me to do a better job of cleaning my home and making it clean, neat and orderly.  Show me how to organize and show me how to manage my time each day.
> 
> Lord, I lift up my husband.  There is something greater that you want him to do.  I know that is tired and weary, but encourage him to not give up.
> 
> ...



In loving agreement Mrselle... in loving agreement with the heart of your prayers.  

You are a crown of goodness and beauty to your husband, and your children rise up and call you blessed; for you are a wonderful 'Mommie' and a Perfect Wife, and a faithful daughter.     

Your dad's body is healing by the loving touch of Jesus... Your mom has been given a spirit of peace and love and a sound mind; the Mind of Christ. 

As for your children, I thank God for taking care of you so that you can take care of them; for you always give them one thousand percent plus interest, all at your expense.

All in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2011)

Dear Father,

You know what I need...so I will continue to allow you to be God and trust you.  I will thank you in advance because I know you will answer my prayers because you have never failed me yet!

Love,

Your daughter


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Dear Father,
> 
> You know what I need...so I will continue to allow you to be God and trust you.  I will thank you in advance because I know you will answer my prayers because you have never failed me yet!
> 
> ...



Father in Heaven, Dear Father of our heart, I thank you for answering my sister's prayers... 

because she asked...

   You have said, 'Yes'...

In Jesus' Name... Amen


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Father in Heaven, Dear Father of our heart, I thank you for answering my sister's prayers...
> 
> because she asked...
> 
> ...


Amen!  Thank you, sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

The Name of Jesus... The Only Power ... The Only Answer... The Only Life

Be not afraid, for He, Jesus, came not to condemn, but to save and to love and to protect and bring you unto God as His beloved ones.

Trust in the Name who is above, far above all names and all that exists. 

The Name...  His Name, is Jesus Christ Our Lord, forever.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

I pray for those who are battling any kind of insecurities or fear. God, help us to not let our insecurities/fear  stop us from doing your will.God grant us boldness that we may walk in the  full authority of your Spirit. Not letting anything hinder the calling you have upon our lifes but let us know with assurance that we are called and chosen. let us not look on what man says about us, but who your word says we are. let it be so, in Jesus name.Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2011)

_Good Morning Loved One...

While you were sleeping, God  prepared this message for you.  

Yes Dearest Love of God .... for you.  
_

I found this in my email...
*
Daily Word*

www.dailyword.com 

*Faith*

I ask in faith and know that it is given.

There is no spiritual test I need to pass to receive what I desire. I do not need to beg or plead to God. I need only look inside myself, connect with Spirit and know with faith and gratitude that my needs are being met.

Through prayer I connect to Spirit within. I have faith that the wisest answer, the right and perfect situation and abundant blessings are forthcoming. I prepare the way and do any work that my inner guidance leads me to do. I then let go and allow everything to unfold. My life is unfolding just as it should, and I am exactly where I need to be.

My faith is strengthened as I pray and give thanks. I connect in faith to Spirit within and know that all is well.

_Daughter, your faith has made you well; go in peace, and be healed of your disease.

--Mark 5:34_

Father I thank you in Jesus' Name... Amen  :heart2:


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 26, 2011)

I pray that countless women choose freedom, knowledge and strength as G-d issues it - that they comprehend their worth to Him first and in the world in which they live.  I pray that they begin to make good decisions on choosing mates and guarding relationships.  I pray that those who are abused will make the choice to go to safety and heal.  I ultimately pray that they stand for justice, beginning with self.

I pray that countless men choose to become free of society's woes and develop strength in G-d as He issues it - that they comprehend their worth and the worth of women and children and what their role of protection truly is in the world in which they live.  I pray not only that they begin to make good, moral decisions in entering any type of relationship with respect, but that they safeguard the purity of the women in their lives.  I pray that those who were or are presently abused in any way to go to safety and find their human dignity.  I ultimately pray that they stand for justice, beginning with self, and that they find the strength to stand as true men of G-d.

I pray that all children will be loved.  And for those who grew to adulthood and never were, that they believe that He loves them more than anybody else could, accepting that fatherly love deep within themselves.


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 27, 2011)

Ladies, please be in agreement with me in a prayer of healing for my friend.

Dear Father, Please heal my dear friend from the mysterious health problems she has been having. Lord, please elucidate exactly what the issue is so that she can put her mind at ease. I pray that You get the glory in this situation, and it is my hope that this will bring her closer to You. Please use me Father, in any way, to be of help to her. I say this prayer in Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 27, 2011)

Lord I thank you hearing our prayers. Let your will be done in our lives, that we will bring glory to your name. Send healing where there is sickness. Send restoration and strength, where there is despair and weakness. Send life where there is death. Thank you for life in Christ.


----------



## Zeal (Oct 28, 2011)

Pray for estranged families.


----------



## InVue (Oct 28, 2011)

I thank God for the spirit of this thread.

Lord I thank you for all the blessings that you have bestowed upon us. Lord I ask that you touch the heart of the unbeliever show them the way. Touch the heart of the person who feels unloved. Let them know your love and that someone somewhere is praying for the best in their life. Lord, reveal your spirit to those whose hearts are open and want to learn your ways guide them in the right direction. Lord the person who has been seeking an answer, give it to them as only you can do. Someone’s family is torn apart Lord, put it together again and be the center of the home. Save lost souls, sanctify them, and fill them with Holy Ghost. In the mighty name of Jesus, I pray. Amen


----------



## cherryhair123 (Oct 30, 2011)

Pray for opportunity, blessings that go beyond the expected for my family-for your children Lord in Jesus name I declare it done!!!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 30, 2011)

Help Free those Addicted to Drugs and Alcohol​
Most loving God,
we ask your blessing upon all
who suffer from addiction.
Strengthen them to reach out for help.
Enable them to take the first step to recovery.
Bless them with the persistence to persevere
in the fight to be free.
Give courage and hope to their families,
drawing them close together
in the power of your love,grace, and 
most importantly the gift of your salvation
which alone can transform their living.
Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> Help Free those Addicted to Drugs and Alcohol​
> Most loving God,
> we ask your blessing upon all
> who suffer from addiction.
> ...



Father I thank you that they will be as you have 'such created' for this is your Word.   Before the foundations of the earth you knew their names, their make-up, their inner most being.   It is not your will that any should perish nor be in bondage to any addictions of any kind.

When Jesus came to set the captives free, it means freedom for all that is unlike your intended plan and purpose for their lives and destiny.   

Thank you for the Holy Spirit is their Comforter, the One who eases them into YOUR peace , the peace which surpasses all understanding.   The peace not given to them from the 'world', neither the false peace of deception and destruction which comes from drugs/alcoholic substances.   

Father in Heaven, Our All Mighty God, You who loves us ALL with an everlasting love...  Take these precious souls beyond the prayers of salvation, beyond confessing that Jesus is Lord, beyond the mimics of imitating Christianity.    Deliver them completely into the fullness of knowing and loving and living in you.    Make them fully aware of your presence in their lives.   Override their flesh, override the deceptions of the enemy, override the superficial play acting of being 'clean' and delivered.   

Override the lying spirit that claims 'clean' when yet they mean it's what they want others to believe.   When they say they're clean, then that's EXACTLY what they will be with nothing impeding their path to full deliverance without any trace nor residual remains of any desire for substance dependency.  

No games!  They are no longer allowed to play games.   No longer are they allowed to hurt their loved ones; the loved ones who have night and day, bent over forward and backwards and sideways to support them.   This time, it's for real and there is no turning back.  They shall not go back into perdition, they are no longer held captive by the beckons of the temptress of addiction, from now on, they run and hide in you.    

What was once their weakness, will now become your strength, for in their weakness, you are always made strong. 

Father, override their will.   Override their will, Override their will, Override their will.   Reach down and show them what the end result will be in such a manner that unto you, they surrender all...including their will, allowing your will to be done, forever here on earth.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## lilanie (Oct 31, 2011)

Heavenly Father,

I pray your blessing and protection over those who provide for their families. For those who are under/un-employed as well as those who strive everyday to work as though you are in the front office and are met with opposition and oppression from the enemy. 

Equip them with what they need for their day to day existence as well as provide that ray of hope that encourages them to carry on, knowing that obidience causes the Lord to delight in that behavior.

Bless them and keep their focus on you.

Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

lilanie said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> I pray your blessing and protection over those who provide for their families. For those who are under/un-employed as well as those who strive everyday to work as though you are in the front office and are met with opposition and oppression from the enemy.
> 
> ...



Amen...   What a special prayer and one so needed.  This prayer has traveled from your heart to God the Father and poured upon those who need it.   

@Ililanie, I so agree with the words you have prayed.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen... 'again'.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 2, 2012)

I pray for backsliders:

That You help them realize that with You they are no longer slaves to sin.  That You draw them closer to You.


----------



## Laela (Mar 6, 2012)

I ask that we agree in prayer for those who are caretakers for invalid or sick family members, that God's Grace keeps them empowered to smile when they want to cry; sing when they want to mourn; feel at peace when they want to give up, cave in or quit. The Mighty Hand of God is upon them today, to be strong for the weak..in spirit, mind and body. In Jesus' name, Amein!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 6, 2012)

Laela said:


> I ask that we agree in prayer for those who are caretakers for invalid or sick family members, that God's Grace keeps them empowered to smile when they want to cry; sing when they want to mourn; feel at peace when they want to give up, cave in or quit. The Mighty Hand of God is upon them today, to be strong for the weak..in spirit, mind and body. In Jesus' name, Amein!



Thanks Laela  Rose... 'Amein'.


----------



## InVue (Mar 6, 2012)

Joining in prayer with you all.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm asking God to strengthen the youth of today. They are exposed to so much, most of which is not edifying.  

Give parents the want to mold their children into God fearing and God loving, productive members of society. 

I also pray that for those young people   who have gone down the wrong path that you place a thorny hedge of protection around them. That they will not harm themselves and find no pleasure in their sin. 

I'm also standing in agreement with the many prayers being sent up. You are such a good God.  So full of mercy. Mercy I know I don't deserve. Thank you for loving me regardless. 

Amen and amen!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 10, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> I'm asking God to strengthen the youth of today. They are exposed to so much, most of which is not edifying.
> 
> Give parents the want to mold their children into God fearing and God loving, productive members of society.
> 
> ...



In Jesus' Name, Father we thank you for this heartfilled prayer for our young people.    There are so many distractions and luring voices calling out to them.  Father, let them hear your voice and none other.  Your voice of love and safety which they will be drawn to and none other.  

Let them hunger and thirst for righteousness and that nothing in the world can satisfy their desires that you alone do not have for them.   Let it be from your 'hand' that they seek fulfillment and your heart that they seek to please.  

In Jesus' Name, you shall be their God and their Father, who shall follow and be with them, all the days of their lives... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying for single mothers, especially those who are doing their best to make ends meet,without a much help. I pray that ministering angels head their way, to ease their burden and to encourage them. Nothing is impossible with the Lord. Their children are a heritage from You, Lord. I ask that You encourage their hearts, through their children -- who were born for such a time as this. Amen

*Psalm 127:3 * 
_Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying for all the Senior Citizens who are experiencing loneliness, frustration and dependence on others.  I pray that the Lord will cover them and give them Peace!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying for Marriages... One Man, One Woman whom God hath joined together, no man can redefine nor separate.   

Heal the broken hearts from broken vows;

Heal the broken finances

Heal the broken bodies

Heal the broken in faith

Father God the only 'broken' is the yoke of bondage; broken and destroyed and rendered null and void.   No evil shall prevail over Marriage...

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.. Father we thank you full heartedly.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying for Marriages... One Man, One Woman whom God hath joined together, no man can redefine nor separate.   

Heal the broken hearts from broken vows;

Heal the broken finances

Heal the broken bodies

Heal the broken in faith

Father God the only 'broken' is the yoke of bondage; broken and destroyed and rendered null and void.   No evil shall prevail over Marriage...

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.. Father we thank you full heartedly.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying for the single (unmarried) saints that Jesus will give us the grace to possess our vessels in sanctification and honor and to flee lusts that war against our souls.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2013)

Prayers are for the unemployed, those seeking new careers, and those who are weary on the job.... I pray you find favor in the eyes of God. That you are positioned to be in the right place at the right time, in the paths of the right people. The doors that God opens cannot be closed, because He is the wind at your back. What He has for you, is FOR you!   

~Sharing a Word concerning employment~
I got this in my inbox and it's a sentiment I wholeheartedly agree with. God is our employer, not a company 

*_________​*April 19

*Ephesians 6:7    * 
_Work with enthusiasm, as though you were working for the Lord rather than for people. (New Living Translation)
_
When you bring this verse into the practical application of today, it means that Christians should perform their jobs in this manner. Followers of Christ never have an excuse to serve grudgingly. We are never permitted to do anything with contempt. Many of us serve according to the hourly wage or salary we are receiving. God wants to inform us that we work for Him regardless of the place of employment, and regardless of the compensation package. So we need to stop telling people that we work FOR a company, and start saying we work AT a company. How can you work with enthusiasm at a place you dread going to every day? Believe me: I know the challenges of working for the ungrateful tyrants that seem to own everything. My only suggestion is to try and focus on the fact that God rewards the faithful. If you can hold on long enough, He may promote you from within or even transfer you to another position altogether. Just because this verse says "as though" you were working for the Lord, doesn't mean we have to pretend. The way we conduct ourselves in ordinary situations is the way we will conduct ourselves in extraordinary situations.

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------

